

DeepSort: Scalable Sorting with High Efficiency [pdf] - sanxiyn
http://sortbenchmark.org/DeepSort2014.pdf

======
marcosnils
typo in the 4th word. "salable" instead of "scalable"

~~~
kimusan
that was the first thing catching my eye too. Oh well it does not make the
algorithm any less brilliant because of this typo.

